# Rob's Atty Stand



## Rob Fisher (27/4/14)

I absolutely love wood and when I was at the Shongweni Market yesterday I gravitated to the wood man again and once again stared at the beautiful outdoor furniture that I lust after... and then I spotted the cutting boards made out of mixed hardwoods... They range from R80 to R200 depending on size and can't believe how cheap they are for such beautiful wood!

Now if only I could drill some holes into them for attys... what the hell at R80 I'll buy one and take it home!

Now how to put holes in them? I can't use a drill bit because I don't have any bits that big... and then I go into my wife's stock and low and behold here are some drill bit thingies that are made to put holes in wood! I remember I had to put some holes in desk and things for cables... I can do this!

And here is the beta Cutting Board to Vape Stand conversion... I need a few different sized thingies to finish it off.



And here she is with her Vape Stand sister! Am I organised or what? I should call myself McGyver from now on!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## johan (27/4/14)

Awesome Rob! and you had me to believe you had 5 thumbs on each hand?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/14)

johan said:


> Awesome Rob! and you had me to believe you had 5 thumbs on each hand?



I do... but I have to say once I found the right tool it was pretty simple!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (27/4/14)

Good tools u are using there. Knipex rulez.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (27/4/14)

That looks awesome Rob! Still gotta make me a stand some time! So true about the right tool! With the right tools a man could rule the world! Hahahaha!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/4/14)

Marvellous Rob
Well done, really looks super


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/14)

Silver said:


> Marvellous Rob
> Well done, really looks super



Thanks Hi Ho... I'm going to the hardware store when it opens and am gonna get me a full set of these hole making thingies! I'm also going to learn to draw lines so that I get the holes perfectly in line!

These things really need to be custom made each time because everyone has different devices. I will label my drill bit thingies with the atty's that it fits name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (28/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Hi Ho... I'm going to the hardware store when it opens and am gonna get me a full set of these hole making thingies! I'm also going to learn to draw lines so that I get the holes perfectly in line!
> 
> These things really need to be custom made each time because everyone has different devices. I will label my drill bit thingies with the atty's that it fits name.



Those hole making thingies are called spade bits lol. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Those hole making thingies are called spade bits lol.



Thanks Crack! I was waiting for someone to let me know what they were called!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (28/4/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (29/4/14)

that stand is full of awesomeness!!!!

well done Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (29/4/14)

Great stuff Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

